# Breastfeeding and hot yoga?



## J1379 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am exclusively BFng my 5 month old and just started doing yoga (mom&baby). I'm also planning on taking some other classes to help stretch and strengthen my body because with 3 under 6 at home I'm starting to feel myself getting tired and sore by the end of the day! Anyways when signing up at the studio the instructor mentioned that many breastfeeding moms avoid hot yoga classes - why is that? Is it due to dehydration? Toxins being released into the breastmilk? I figured the mommas here would know!


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

My understanding is twofold:

1) hydration: it's so important to stay hydrated while breastfeeding!

2) sweat and baby: some babies do not like to nurse when mama is salty and sweaty and tastes different.

Kellymom also mentions drop is IgA levels when exercising to exhaustion: http://kellymom.com/bf/can-i-breastfeed/lifestyle/mom-exercise/


----------



## mama amie (Jul 3, 2011)

I think your guesses are right on. I know many of the postures are meant to release toxins, and there is a possibility of passing on to baby. Dehydration could also be an issue, but I found regular hot yoga sessions noticeably increased my general daily water intake. I found myself more hydrated than ever on a daily basis.

Also, locust pose is hell on lactating boobs. It's essentially entire body weight on top of breasts, smashed into the floor with arms squeezing in from the sides of breasts. Yeowch!


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama Amie*
> 
> Also, locust pose is hell on lactating boobs. It's essentially entire body weight on top of breasts, smashed into the floor with arms squeezing in from the sides of breasts. Yeowch!


OMG so true...

I had a blast with postpartum yoga, though! Plus, they had snacks, hehe


----------



## mama amie (Jul 3, 2011)

One more thought... You might talk to one of the instructors about helping you modify or eliminate certain postures that might be more toxin-releasing than others.

I think there's a toxic release from just about any form of exercise, since it all warms the body, opens tight areas, and really gets things flowing in the body. I don't think hot yoga would be heaps more toxifying than any other deep workout. But that really only a guess with no data or research behind it.


----------

